# Video Editing Software Reccomendations



## CRRobert (Oct 3, 2004)

Just got a camcorder (Canon optura xi) and would like to get some in-car video when pick up my ride at the performance center. Any suggestions on a PC software program for the editing of the video? Would consider myself beginner, but hopefully a intermediate by the time the ride shows up. 

Was looking at Adobe, Pinnacle, Ulead, etc. Kind of a maze of information out there.

TIA


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45175


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

First post is bumping a 16 year old thread with a link to a product. 

I predict your tenure at bimmerfest will not get past 4 hrs....


----------



## geniee (9 d ago)

Inshot Pro is an excellent choice for editing videos and photos. It has powerful features for both amateur and professional users alike, allowing you to easily trim and crop videos and photos, add text, captions, transitions, and more. You can also use Inshot Pro to create stunning slideshows with a variety of effects and animations. Plus, it is compatible with almost all popular video and image formats.


----------

